# Poor puppy :(



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My puppy been staying at my moms but today, first snow of the season












(taking down power lines, trees, they stopped plowing, shutting down roads, no travel policy)...an she got away, my mom said they weren't going to go find her so we bundled up to go look for her, but they found her, but we didn't want that kin if crap again, so we took her






(she's like Bigfoot, all the pictures of her are blurry)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They don't call em snow dogs for nothing















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

